# Gypsy Nirvana ?? why



## BushyKush420 (Feb 26, 2007)

why do they now ask for you to make an account? i was on here b4 and it never ask that.. and i would hope that they would destroy all evidence of any body who purchases what have ya.... why would they want account info has any body signed up and bought after signing up????

are they still safe??:argue:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> why do they now ask for you to make an account? i was on here b4 and it never ask that.. and i would hope that they would destroy all evidence of any body who purchases what have ya.... why would they want account info has any body signed up and bought after signing up????
> 
> are they still safe??:argue:


*Sup BK420. If i'm not mistaken we had to make an account when we ordered from them a year ago. Got the seeds with no problems. :aok: *


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 26, 2007)

oh really ok.. not that i ordered from em b4..

i just not to long ago visited there website and it was a different homepage, unlike now when you visit em its a direct to make an account...  but ok its always been like that.. and what if your making payment with cash whats the point of the account especially if im gonna give em ( not real info) besides my safe addy for delivery..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2007)

Most businesses are required by their country to record sales for legal purposes like taxing and the like.

If you're worried about their practices, email them and ask. I'm sure they've heard all the questions before and have an answer waiting for you.

Good luck man!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey is there a difference from ordering from the DOC getting nirvana seeds than goin to seed boutique and getting nirvana seeds?


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 5, 2007)

I don`t think so its like going to mandella and ordering  seeds or going to seedbotique and ordering mandella they just both sell the same seeds. slim


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

what does it matter ur probaly gettin it shipped to ur a adress they would have it anyway atleast by making a  account sending money order u can lie about your  name sure they got ur ip but that dont prove ****


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> what does it matter ur probaly gettin it shipped to ur a adress they would have it anyway atleast by making a account sending money order u can lie about your name sure they got ur ip but that dont prove ****


 
NOPE i would not wanna risk it.. i will send to my safe house along wit a different name.. just to be sure.. so no worries occur.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 25, 2007)

oh yeah but some people dont have safe houses but i know what u mean 





			
				BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> NOPE i would not wanna risk it.. i will send to my safe house along wit a different name.. just to be sure.. so no worries occur.


----------

